# '59 Red Phantom....



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2021)

Beautiful 1959 Schwinn Red Phantom - antiques - by owner -...
					

About 25 years ago I bought one of the very last Schwinn Phantoms ever made. This was built in late October 1959. I sent it out to Bob Usasi is California for a perfect paint job. I wanted to keep...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2021)

Oh Wow.....I have been looking for a Red 59 for well over ten years. Unfortunately for both of us I want an original paint bike with the 59 seat. Good luck with the sale, it's a beautiful bike.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2021)

wow....i remember restoring that one for Richard Truett....AGES ago...

he was the origin of "the cabe" way back when...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 16, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> wow....i remember restoring that one for Richard Truett....AGES ago...
> 
> he was the origin of "the cabe" way back when...



YES, I REMEMBER RICHARD.  I HELPED HIM GET THE PAPER CABE NEWSLETTER STARTED.  I GAVE NAMES OF COLLECTORS HE COULD SEND COMPLIMENTARY COPIES OF CABE..  AND WHEN HE WENT DIGITAL I DISCOURAGED HIM FROM DOING DIGITAL.  I WANTED TO KEEP PAPER COPY NEWS LETTTERS.  MANY OF US OLD TIMERS WERE NOT INTO COMPUTERS. AND NOW LOOK WHAT WE HAVE?   I NEVER DREAMED IT WOULD WOULD BE ACCEPTED BY COLLECTORS ON THE INTERNET!   I WONDER WHERE RICHARD HAS GONE???


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 17, 2021)

He's in Royal Oak, Berkley area.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

phantom said:


> Oh Wow.....I have been looking for a Red 59 for well over ten years. Unfortunately for both of us I want an original paint bike with the 59 seat. Good luck with the sale, it's a beautiful bike.



What color Phantoms were the least produced? Did they offer all colors all years or Just black and red to start? My '51 say Black Phantom on the guard do they all say the color on the guard?


----------



## tacochris (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What color Phantoms were the least produced? Did they offer all colors all years or Just black and red to start? My '51 say Black Phantom on the guard do they all say the color on the guard?



Only the black phantom said the color on the guard, not sure why that was....but the others just say Phantom.  I believe the green phantom is the least common but I could be wrong.  Im sure someone will have stats or something.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2021)

No stats but my experience is red is the least common color-for boys bikes. Black may have been the only color offered initially. The Phantom was a late year offering starting about the second week of August 1949. Within a month or so all three colors were available-black, green, and red. 1955 is the only year they produced a girls Phantom and in addition to the three colors mentioned blue was added. Some folks erroneously think this was a Christmas color but in fact the color was available on  girls Phantoms the whole year. There are threads on here debating the boys blue Phantom but I personally believe a few of these were factory produced. V/r Shawn


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 17, 2021)

Great explanation Shawn … Was the blue Women's Phantom only offered one year ? …1955 … 
Thank you in advance 
Bob


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Great explanation Shawn … Was the blue Women's Phantom only offered one year ? …1955 …
> Thank you in advance
> Bob




The woman's Phantom was only offered in 1955.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 17, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> wow....i remember restoring that one for Richard Truett....AGES ago...
> 
> he was the origin of "the cabe" way back when...



That's the one.  He had it posted on FB marketplace under his name not too long ago.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 17, 2021)

Th


GTs58 said:


> The woman's Phantom was only offered in 1955.



Thank  you Gary and Shawn !!
Merry Christmas to all !!
Bob


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 17, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> He's in Royal Oak, Berkley area.



IF YOU CROSS HIS PATH SHOUT OUT A HELLO TO RICHARD FROM THE FENDER DOCTOR!
WES


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> No stats but my experience is red is the least common color-for boys bikes. Black may have been the only color offered initially. The Phantom was a late year offering starting about the second week of August 1949. Within a month or so all three colors were available-black, green, and red. 1955 is the only year they produced a girls Phantom and in addition to the three colors mentioned blue was added. Some folks erroneously think this was a Christmas color but in fact the color was available on  girls Phantoms the whole year. There are threads on here debating the boys blue Phantom but I personally believe a few of these were factory produced. V/r Shawn



IN MY 30 YEARS WORKING ON SCHWINN PHANTOM LOCKS, RED WAS MUCH MORE 
COMMON THAN GREEN PHANTOMS.
ALSO DURING THE 40'S EARLY 50'S PLANE JANE SCHWINNS WERE RED FOR GIRLS AND 
BLUE FOR BOYS BASED ON ADS OF THAT ERA!   
I HAVE NOTICED, RED AUTOS HAVE ALSO  BEEN COMMON FOR WOMEN, ESPECIALLY FOR THEIR FIRST CAR.
WES


----------

